# uromastyx still sleeping all day



## hay4mark4eva (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi my uromastyx is still sleeping all day in his hide not coming out for food he has been like this for the last 3-4 months. Is there anything i can do to get him out of it? would it harm him if i took him out of his hide everyday to try and get him to stay out?


----------



## Jack Stiles (May 15, 2008)

My eygptian slept for about 3-4 months one year with out eating and was completely fine. you could try removing the hides from the tank and keep putting him under the basking spot as often as you can, it may perk him up. I used to do it to aclimate wild imported uromastyx. sounds extreme and i'm sure i'll get told off by somebody but it definatley works.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't have a Uromastyx, but my Beardie does this when he goes into Brumation, he does wake up occasionally eat, then goes back under his hide. Then one day he just snaps out of it.
Do Uromastyx have a Brumation cycle?


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

What temps are you keeping, my moroccan male does this hes not really been eating much for about 2 months just hides in his hide, but have noticed he does scuttle about at night his viv is in my bedroom, so maybe yours is doing the same


----------



## hay4mark4eva (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi hot end is 130-140 and cool end 75 - 80 . And would it harm him if I did take out his hides and put him under the basking spot?


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Dont take hides out, leave him be chances are hes running around at night timelike mine does, just let him get on with it, he will be fine. Soon as hes hungry he will eat again, in the wild they dont eat every day.


----------



## hay4mark4eva (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he's not moving at night I think I would of seen or heard him by now . It's just its been a long time now since I seen him eat anything or even come out


----------



## Dirts (Nov 16, 2011)

hay4mark4eva said:


> I'm pretty sure he's not moving at night I think I would of seen or heard him by now . It's just its been a long time now since I seen him eat anything or even come out


Take advantage to give him some of this natural heat and sunlight. might help perk him up a bit.


----------

